# Hiya all newbie to the forum :)



## Vixen (Oct 15, 2014)

Hiya,

Thought id introduce you to all my pet mice, i had bred fancy mice a few years back but have just come back into it, if forgot how much fun it is. I have 4 litter at the moment, all from 2- 9 days. The older group now are starting to get their coats threw more, this is the fun stage for me, i'm like eeeeekkkk i think it's this colour then i change my mind as it developed, why can i not just wait till the fur is fully through then id know for sure, but i secretly think i like the part of guessing lol. Bare in mind most of these girls cam to me pregnant i don't know what the dads of the babies are, but its fun working it out lol.

First Litter Born 06/10/2014

Mother Self Chocolate



These are her bubbas at 9 days old, underneath the pics are my colour guesses.







2 x Self Chocolate
1 x Self Chocolate Satin??
2 x Himalayan?
1 x PEW

Thats my guess for now but might change over the next few days and weeks lmao.

I have 3 other litters at the moment, the mothers of these are himalayan, Dove Tan and Dove Satin. All very pretty girls will post up else where with those litters, and will keep you posted on these ones too  Glad to be here and nice to meet you.

Vixie


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Vixen (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanx


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## Vixen (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanx hun. I know ill probably get shot for this but im going to be concentrating on berkshire marked. I know they are seen as a fault but as I don't plan on showing my mice it seems a good idea for me to start a project and as I have 5 berkshire marked from different litters I thought hell why not lol


----------

